# Elmer's Tiny Sounding Like a Small Chain Saw



## JMI (Nov 9, 2009)

Decided to make something quick and dirty. Hope I get these videos embedded right -












Running on compressed air:





and this is actually running in reverse with me inhaling. I think I get a better seal between cylinder and body. At least that is the only explanation I can come up with:




That little engine is a lot of fun.

Jim


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice job. Being able to run it on lung power shows how well made it is.


----------



## rake60 (Nov 9, 2009)

Great build of the Tiny Jim.

As Zee said, seeing it run on lung power proves it's
fit and finish. Very Impressive!

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Nov 10, 2009)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Great build of the Tiny Jim.
> 
> As Zee said, seeing it run on lung power proves it's
> fit and finish. Very Impressive!
> ...



What Rick and Zee said. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 10, 2009)

Kudos, beautiful engine. 

 :bow: :bow: :bow:

and a note that you are an excellent video director... Tiny self starting on both videos... 

 Thm:

tom


----------



## JMI (Nov 10, 2009)

ttrikalin  said:
			
		

> and a note that you are an excellent video director... Tiny self starting on both videos...



It is all in the details 

Thanks


----------



## ariz (Nov 10, 2009)

you would had work very well to do this (run on lung power)


----------

